

How we launched our website refresh in 5 days - graiz
http://blog.appblade.com/news/2012/03/the-making-of-a-microsite-in-5-days/

======
danielsju6
This was a really great experience in both creating an adaptive layout and
using Bootstrap 2 as sensible defaults, rather than the typical reset
stylesheets or Plain Jane Bootstrap sites.

We still have a lot of work to do and we have to pull the redesign into other
parts of the application, but we wanted to stick to our timebox. Most users
bounce off the homepage anyway, so we opted to just ship it. Aiming for
perfection is an excellent way not to get anything done.

